# Bought Nikon stock today, just for laugh-ies



## ScottyP (Jul 21, 2012)

Was feeling a little nutty today, and bought 100 shares of Nikon (NINOF) at $28 a share. Had rolled old 401(k)'s into Fidelity, and was squirrelling away the proceeds into a lot of new investments. The order has not cleared yet, but I assume it will do so Monday. 

Was considering buying some Canon, but at present the stock didn't look promising enough even for a lark. Also, Canon does copiers, etc., so it seemed like less of a "pure photo play", which is what I thought was interesting in the first place.

Maybe if this grows, after some years, Nikon can buy me a nice Canon to play with in my retirement.

Feel free to check in from time to time and flame me royally if I lose my a*s on it! Will teach me to stick to mutual funds where qualified professionals make the investments.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2012)

Right now, all investments are risky. The worldwide situation is volatile, and stocks (all of them) may drop like a rock, or if things stabilize, they may hold or edge up a little. It really all comes down to investor confidence.
Nikon seems less able to handle any sort of a recession, while Canon has a wide enough product range to be somewhat more stable. I'd stay away from both of them, but then I'm retired and not willing to take big risks.
Both Canon and Nikon have been extending rebates month after month, and this is the high season for camera sales. I think that is telling us something.
BTW, I really do hope you win your bet.


----------

